
Sorbet: A fast, powerful type checker designed for Ruby - jez
https://sorbet.org/
======
geraldbauer
Great inspiring project. Hopefully, open source soon. FYI: sruby - that is
(secure) ruby[1] - is an alternative ruby (subset) with an alternative
(optional) type annotation syntax e.g. Sorbet's `sig {params(x:
Integer).returns(String)}` becomes `sig Integer => String` or `sig [Integer]
=> [String]`.

Note: Since the sig is "yes, it's just (regular) ruby" code you can create an
alias for types e.g. I = Integer, S = String and than use sig I=>S, for
example.

[1]: [https://github.com/s6ruby](https://github.com/s6ruby)

------
localhostdotdev
not sure why they don't release it, it's been a few years already

~~~
geraldbauer
You're right of course.

Here's the official explanation from the RubyKaigi Sorbet Talk Slide:

\- Philosophy: Make experience great \- Slowly expand private beta \- Mix of
small, medium, and large codebases \- Once the experience is good for a batch,
ship it \- Date: Summer 2019

Source:
[https://sorbet.run/talks/RubyKaigi2019/#/45](https://sorbet.run/talks/RubyKaigi2019/#/45)

